# manual



## shakydoug (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello ALL, need a 1996 MF 231 owners manual/repair manual, any leads, thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey shakydoug, ssbtractor has them, amazon.com... there are a few places to find them. Just type in 

*1996 MF 231 owners manual/repair manual*

in your web browser and you'll find a few resources. Beware of those ".org" type sites that have them as a direct *free* download, they are just sites ready to attack your computer!
I just picked up a set of manuals for my "new" 1949 Minneapolis Moline RTU on ebay. So that could be another place to check.
Good luck.


----------



## shakydoug (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks pogobill.....i am going to give it a whirl, i am skeptical about FREE stuff, they always want your info.....


----------



## shakydoug (Jun 26, 2013)

ssbtractor is sending me an operator manual, thanks again


----------

